# Plantage systematique de l'app "videos" native



## Kenny31 (26 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour;

J'utilise mon iPad afin de regarder des vidéos présentent sur mon Mac ou mon PC. J'utilise l'app Vidéo instalée par défaut. La connexion s'effectue parfaitement, le lecture est fluide, aucun probleme jusque ici. MAIS, systematiquement, apres 5 ou 10 minutes sur une vidéos, les commandes n'apparaissent plus lorsque je clique sur l'ecran, impossible de mettre pause, baisse le son, avancer ou reculer dans la vidéo, pourtant celle ci continu de tourner.

Lorsqu'elle a déjà planté :
Si je fait un retour "bureau" et que je ferme l'appli avec en appuyant 2 fois sur la touche accueil, l'app se ferme mais le son continu de tourner

Si elle n'a pas planté :
Si je fait un retour bureau pour lire un mail par exemple, la vidéo s'interompt mais impossible de relancer l'app Vidéo.

J'ai redémarre plusieurs fois mais rien à faire... Le probleme est identique que je visionne sur iTunes depuis mac ou PC, que faire ?


----------



## lineakd (31 Décembre 2012)

@kenny31, commence par effacer les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et de finir par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusquà ce que le logo Apple apparaisse).


----------



## Kenny31 (31 Décembre 2012)

Je vais essayer ça, merci.


----------

